# Phyllocrania paradoxa breeding diary



## macro junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

female sub adult


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

the male


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 11, 2008)

The pair are both sub adult still..but a i bought an ooth that hatched 15 nympths..heres 1 of them 1st instar.4 days old


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pictures and great looking mantids.

Will you be selling nymphs of this species in the future?

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 12, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Great pictures and great looking mantids.Will you be selling nymphs of this species in the future?
> 
> Matt.


thanks..well if the air i have breed good then yes i will.il sell some ooths to..these 15 nympths i have il need for breeding..going to house them all together to adult with plenty of room and food..i got a nice big net cage for them.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Mar 13, 2008)

subadult male


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

11 days old some have shed to L2


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 25, 2008)

subadult female


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics. So you have two subadult male and female, and 15 nymphs?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 26, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Great pics. So you have two subadult male and female, and 15 nymphs?


correct


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

male on the left and the female on the right..about to shed to adult very very soon..i cant wait  

its been a long road.i got them in novemeber at 3rd or 4th instar..lets hope all goes well when they shed..


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck with breeding these.

I've just got a sub-adult pair myself so also hope to breed these soon. They are the coolest looking things and their personalities rock


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## MantidLord (Apr 12, 2008)

Did they molt?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 13, 2008)

Adult at last, nice one.

When will you be mating them?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 13, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Did they molt?


yes


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 13, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Adult at last, nice one.When will you be mating them?


about 3 weeks..


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

i take that back..i mated them at day 13 and they connected for about an hour..woooo..


----------



## nympho (Apr 24, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i take that back..i mated them at day 13 and they connected for about an hour..woooo..


thats awesome news.

ive ordered a ghost ooth too so im following this with interest. cant wait to get my own ghost colony (if they hatch that is :huh: )


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

nympho said:


> thats awesome news. ive ordered a ghost ooth too so im following this with interest. cant wait to get my own ghost colony (if they hatch that is :huh: )


i bought an ooth from tapi real cheape..it hatched 13..i have 12 left they all live toghtyher in 1ftx1ft cage..there all at 3rd instar..good luck with then..there pretty easy to keep.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 24, 2008)

That's good news but it is best to wait longer than 13 days; you'll end up with all females if you are not careful


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> That's good news but it is best to wait longer than 13 days; you'll end up with all females if you are not careful


i got the housed together....so if u have say 12 In 1 cage and they all just shed to adult..would u separate the males and females until 3 weeks?i thought it would be best to just leave them to it?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll let you work that one out


----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

2nd fertile ooth was laid today//its a real nice size to.im not 100% sure of the date but i think she laid thew 1st about a week ago.


----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> I would offer them a home but as they need high temps i think would get to cold if they were to be shipped to the UK  Beutiful species though


this is the 2nd fertile one that has been laid


----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

my other ghost..12 5th instar in a 1ftx1ft net cage fed on green and blue bottles..i dont have any green morths so far.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

subadult male


----------

